# Searching for a specific Synth: Forgot the name/developer



## imagegod (Dec 26, 2018)

Any help appreciated:
Searching for a specific Synth: Forgot the name/developer:
It's a very complex synth, which used to have very heavy CPU hit (which may have changed in the latest iteration)...
They have advertised in this forum, and they make a well know/liked reverb (the name of which I can't remember.)

To my memory, it excels at soundscapes and their website is very well made, and it has some full screenshots of the synth.

Thanks all!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Any help appreciated:
> Searching for a specific Synth: Forgot the name/developer:
> It's a very complex synth, which used to have very heavy CPU hit (which may have changed in the latest iteration)...
> They have advertised in this forum, and they make a well know/liked reverb (the name of which I can't remember.)
> ...


Iris 2 by Izotope?


----------



## imagegod (Dec 26, 2018)

Nope...although the synth I'm looking for also allows you to 'paint' images to create specific sounds (as I remember it).

Many thanks!


----------



## Jaap (Dec 26, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Nope...although the synth I'm looking for also allows you to 'paint' images to create specific sounds (as I remember it).
> 
> Many thanks!



Though its not a synth, but maybe you mean Kaleidoscope from 2cAudio?
That would fit the description (beside that its a synth) perfectly and if yes, then I can tell an update made it far better regarding the cpu hit!

Edit: with link - https://www.2caudio.com/products/kaleidoscope#_overview

Another edit:

Could also be Falcon maybe from UVI? As it can uses images for wavetables

https://www.uvi.net/falcon.html


----------



## PSKLN (Dec 26, 2018)

Zebra 2?
Omnisphere?
Serum?


----------



## imagegod (Dec 26, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Though its not a synth, but maybe you mean Kaleidoscope from 2cAudio?
> That would fit the description (beside that its a synth) perfectly and if yes, then I can tell an update made it far better regarding the cpu hit!
> 
> Edit: with link - https://www.2caudio.com/products/kaleidoscope#_overview



We have a bingo! That's it!

Many thanks...much appreciated.

So what's the difference between 'sound design' and a synth?

Thanks again!


----------



## PSKLN (Dec 26, 2018)

Since the quiz description was faulty, I think, all participants deserved a prize...so, what have we won?


----------



## imagegod (Dec 26, 2018)

Tolerance...which is a wonderful prize for any season...enjoy!


----------

